# Zombie Chef



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I just got back from vacation and I've been wanting to finished my Chef Zombie, so I dedicated this Sunday to finishing this prop. I love being on vacation, but I've been really wanting to get cracking on making more props. Anyway I think this will be my last addition to my Zombies. I have to make other props for my yard, so I think this will be my last Zombie this year. I have to say I had so much fun making Zombies. I used a lot of mask this year because I got such a good deal last year after Halloween sales. It would be a shame not to put some use to the mask. Anyway let me introduce Chef Zombie. I think he might be 6 ft tall because I took a picture of me and him together and I'm 5'10. I will be painting the styrofoam head under the mask black so the bottom of the eyes don't show. I'm also going to put a sign on the main course of the dish he is holding labeling, "Brains" or something to that effect. Oh and do you think I should add a chef hat?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweeeet! The body proportions are very realistic.... is he chicken wire, PVC, duct tape or what? This guy looks great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Dreadnight.  the body is a combination of materials I had available. I used wood for the lower body, pvc for the upper body and chicken wire to fill out the body. I wanted to make the body a little fatter since the mask is oversized and he is a chef that likes to eat his own food. LOL  B-R-A-I-N-S !!!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

He looks great Joisey, what other zombies have you got? I must have missed them. Nevermind, looked on your profile at your pics. Sweet.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks JW! I have about 4 zombies that are completed. Two of the completed zombies have movement. I also have two static props I will use in my zombie theme. I have the half eaten victim that will go well in the zombie theme and my old bag lady that I will make into a zombie prop. Here is the link to my prop page that show some of my zombies. I have been linking my pictures to other sites since room is limited: http://bloodcrestmanor.yolasite.com/halloween-props.php


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great, I think the hat would be a good addition.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The hat makes the man or, in this case, the zombie


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> The hat makes the man or, in this case, the zombie


I'm going to buy a hat at Party City today. I definitely think it will look better with a hat.  I will post the pictures tonight.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon that came out great. I'll have to look around. I might have a chef hat for you.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool looking -nice size too


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

_Bone_ appetit!!! 

Great pose and I love the plate preparation!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He is very cool! I think the hat would be a good addition.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for the compliments.  I will have to post a picture of Chef in his hat at the end of the week. My friend BK will supply at hat for this prop so I will have to wait until I see her. I will post pictures after I get it. I'm glad you guys like this because it was a last minute decision on making another zombie, but I didn't want the platter to go to waste.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks Great Sharon. Damn you've been VERY busy this year. I'll have to check out your haunt when you get it all set up.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Brains. Natures candy!

Great prop jersey! Though I think both zombies and humans won't bother to eat the garnish.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep needs a hat for sure. I love this Guy. But I adore zombies. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to BlackCat I was able to add a hat to my Chef Zombie and of course add more blood. How does he look with the hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahhh, now he is complete. What a difference a chapeau makes

Are you sure you have enough blood on that guy?:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He's perfect!! He's got some personality! I love the platter!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Does he cater large party's? I got this army to feed...:googly: JG, that guy is too cool! Love it, its awesome! Great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absolutely fantastic! that hats brings it all together and the extra blood really makes the prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The hat does really add something to him.

Every time I see this thread title, I think of Chef from South Park as a zombie.


----------

